# Mating Nuc Questions



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

So you put a Queen in your 1/2 frame mating nuc to lay up some before using it and then pull her back into her hive once she has laid up some comb? 
Can just direct release her back into her hive or do the bees forget her and move on quickly to QC building? I guess one could confine the Queen to the required frames using a Queen excluder.


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

Just wanting advice how to get the mating nucs to built comb on mini frames the fastest. 

Hatched a virgin out in one mating nuc and she laying really well. The bee in that nuc are building comb really fast.

My other mating nucs with queen cells are just sort of barely building.


----------



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

Why don't you put a bunch of empty 1/2 medium frames in a modified super on top of a well populated conventional nuc?

I get you'd see them drawn pretty fast.


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

I was taking drawn comb from cut outs and attaching them to the mini frames, and also putting two of the mini frames together (with cut down foundation) and sticking them into a regular hive for them to draw out.








I used a 3/4" strip of scrap plywood as a filler in between the two frames and a couple of frame nails to hold them together.
Some use a couple of wooden runners for the single minis to sit on, but that always leaves open spots if you remove just a couple of them.


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

The mini frames I put the "cut out" comb in, I would scrape the cells off down to the "spine" of the comb. I use wedge type frames and put this "spine" under the wedge and tack in place. A couple of rubber bands also work good too. Just be sure to keep the comb oriented in the right direction if using cut out comb.


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

I am in the same situation as the OP.

I took took boxes of mini frames and put them side over a deep box of bees. The bees are drawing them out but the Queen isn't laying in them. 

I was wondering if I could take the Queen out, put an ecxluder on, and then replace the drawn mini frame boxes above the excluder and pop the Queen in there?

That way she would have to remain in the mini frame section of the hive. Would young bees come up to look after her and care for new brood?

For me grafting has been the straight forward part. Finding frames for my divided deep mating nucs and getting frame drawn for the halfs has been a larger issue. 

Also even though I thought my cell builder was packed with bees I think I should have even more bees in it.

Hopefully replies to this will aid the OP, myself and others starting to raise Queens with limited numbers of hives and not a lot of drawn foundation.


----------



## ApricotApiaries (Sep 21, 2014)

marshmasterpat said:


> Just wanting advice how to get the mating nucs to built comb on mini frames the fastest.
> 
> Hatched a virgin out in one mating nuc and she laying really well. The bee in that nuc are building comb really fast.
> 
> My other mating nucs with queen cells are just sort of barely building.


They wont draw much comb with cells. Not until they have a queen will they get to drawing comb.


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

That is the beauty of putting two of the minis together end to end, you can slip it into the brood nest for them to start drawing out comb.
I had to pretty much convince myself this was a year long project in the making, just getting the frames ready for the mating nucs. 
If you are wanting drawn comb _fast_ I would suggest using cut out comb.


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

ApricotApiaries said:


> They wont draw much comb with cells. Not until they have a queen will they get to drawing comb.


That is what I was afraid of, it makes sense.

G3 - Might have to try that assembly some like that in the future.


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

Mann lake sells growing boxes for half frames or you can build them yourself.


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

Have made my own growing boxes/mating nucs. Have quite a few frames for them, just needs ones filled with comb.


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

I put my growing boxes with frames on a strong hive. They drew 20 frames in about a week. Being a large hive I couldn't bring myself to locate the Queen. Instead I took the frames...without the bees and put them on a small hive. I located the Queen and put her in the growing box region with and excluder below. My hope is she will lay in the drawn half frames at which time I will remove the excluder and let her go where she wants.
With luck there will be capped brood when I need mating nucs.

I expect experienced folks have the timing sorted for all these maneuvers...I certainly do not and wish I did


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

WBVC - Ahh, I did not think about placing and holding the queen in with an excluder. That would work. 

That is the type ideas I was looking for. Thanks


----------



## Clayton Huestis (Jan 6, 2013)

I get my mini frames drawn out with this set up.






I don't do any thing about gap between frames I just cut it out. The frames have to go into a top box and use a quilt for an inner cover.


----------



## oldiron56 (Mar 9, 2009)

I see you need comb now, tie two end for end as stated. But you`ll need them for next year, build growing boxes. I made 3 that hold 13 frames each last year and put a swarm in 3 boxes high,this year full of brood honey and pollen ready to divide up tomorrow into 4 frame mini nucs. went into winter with 3 stacks of them , 2 made it,so there is 78 frames with brood and stores, plus the 39 from the dead out. Good luck,,,,,,,,,,Pete


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

oldiron56 - Might have to do that, make a couple growing boxes that is the length of a standard lange that holds minis. We have a decent fall flow and could have them build with that. Would like to have about 20 mating nucs set up eventually. That should work well with my plans. 

I had a queen in a pair of those Mann Lake size mating nucs with 20 frames. They did ok, but swarmed and the hive never was successful at making another queen.


----------



## oldiron56 (Mar 9, 2009)

marshmasterpat said:


> oldiron56 - Might have to do that, make a couple growing boxes that is the length of a standard lange that holds minis. We have a decent fall flow and could have them build with that. Would like to have about 20 mating nucs set up eventually. That should work well with my plans.
> 
> I had a queen in a pair of those Mann Lake size mating nucs with 20 frames. They did ok, but swarmed and the hive never was successful at making another queen.


That`s it. Make supers for them to add as they grow,stop the swarming. I made mine using DeCoates plan turned 90 degrees with ledge on the long sides. Drill 1" holes on the ends with screen for vent. for the supers you need to add strips on the bottom sides to make it as wide as the box it sits on. Also at least 6 1" holes in the bottom for vent,,,,,,,,,,,,Pete


----------



## Clayton Huestis (Jan 6, 2013)

If you look closely at my pic you will see that I have a 1/2 inch thick bar that holds my two frames together. Each mini frame get 2 screws to hold it to the bar. Now the double mini frame with top bar can be dropped into the top box of any hive you want to use to draw the combs in. Now the 1/2 bar violates be space so I use a grain bag inner cover over it till the minis are drawn. No special growing boxes are needed just use regular equipment. I leave the gap between the frames open as I want the bees to put comb and brood in there as I have a trick to get Q cells made on it. I use my 4 frame over wintered nucs to get my minis drawn. I have a whole process that can be used to get queen cells drawn right on the minis or that gap comb saves time grafting and gets good cells.


----------



## oldiron56 (Mar 9, 2009)

Clayton Huestis said:


> If you look closely at my pic you will see that I have a 1/2 inch thick bar that holds my two frames together. Each mini frame get 2 screws to hold it to the bar. Now the double mini frame with top bar can be dropped into the top box of any hive you want to use to draw the combs in. Now the 1/2 bar violates be space so I use a grain bag inner cover over it till the minis are drawn. No special growing boxes are needed just use regular equipment. I leave the gap between the frames open as I want the bees to put comb and brood in there as I have a trick to get Q cells made on it. I use my 4 frame over wintered nucs to get my minis drawn. I have a whole process that can be used to get queen cells drawn right on the minis or that gap comb saves time grafting and gets good cells.


I think he needs 80 frames to make 20 mating boxes, easy peasy with a swarm, no screwing around http://www.beesource.com/forums/images/smilies/laughing-pounding-floor.gif


----------

